# Virtual synth pedals and effects for guitar



## sgtpepper123 (Dec 28, 2020)

I use PodFarm 2 with my guitar and there are a few great synth filters pedal effects to make my guitar sound like a synth. 
Does anyone have any cheap or free suggestions for other virtual synth pedals and effects I could use with my guitar?


----------

